# saslauthd ipv6



## minimike (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi there

It is possible to get saslauthd running with IPv6? Currently only IPv4 works. 
My Setup is a Mailsystem with Postfix and DBmail 3-RC3 using LDAP. Postfix authenticates users over saslauthd to my LDAP Three on another Server.
After all I want to run this Setup with IPv6 only

cheers Darko


----------



## quintessence (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello,

cyrus-sasl is in ipv6 ports category.
What FreeBSD version you are running? What are the version of other software? Output from 

```
netstat -na
```
?
Any custom options when you install the software from ports?


----------

